# driveshaft/differential joint



## TonyD11 (Mar 9, 2007)

I own a 1976 datsun 280z 2+2 and i recently snapped the u-joint that goes between my driveshaft and differential yoke. The yoke is in pretty bad shape and the u-joint is completley effed. I cant seem to find anywhere that sells either if these parts. Does anyone know of somewhere i can get them? do i need to buy a new drive shaft???


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

Blackdragonauto.com might have what you need.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Look for a place that works on driveshafts. I used to deal with a company called "MR. Driveshaft" in Farmingdale, NJ, that would cut off the old, non-serviceable U-joints and weld on replacement joints and balance the shaft. Should be someone closer to you. Check your yellow pages, machine shops, or auto performance shops in your area.


----------

